# TMNT (May contain spoilers)



## Magica (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome movie, but I expected a bit better. Really nice action scenes, computer graphic effects and brother bonding... (Yaoi/Shounen fangirls'll probably squee). Some of the humans are a bit cartoony, but not as bothersome to ruin the movie at all. Mako, being one of his last movies, did a wonderful job as Splinter. And being a Michelangelo fan, I enjoyed the antics that he does.

When it comes out on video, it's a little between a rent and a buy, but I'm sure you guys will probably think different.

And of course, noisy kids on all sides, some dumbass with a celphone, and dad trying to talk to me at different times all throughout the movie.

And please, for those who haven't seen it yet, mark your spoilers!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 26, 2007)

It's quite good actually. I am glad it was more into the comics than the classic cartoons, and even though it's not mentioned, it is really a continuation of the third live-action movie.

Too bad there's less screentime of Don and Mikey.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

from http://filmcritic1963.typepad.com/capsules/2007/03/tmnt.html

"Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" is little more than an overtly violent elongation of a Saturday morning cartoon. In the crime-riddled streets of Manhattan, turtle siblings Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello and Raphael reunite after years of pursuing their individual interests. Resident sensei rat Splinter oversees the reunion that re-teams the slacker ninja turtles with former allies April O'Neil (Sarah Michelle Gellar) and Casey Jones (Chris Evans) to take on a vicious crime gang called the "Foot Clan." Evil mastermind Maximillian J. Winters (Patrick Stewart) releases an army of ancient giant monsters that the Foot Clan is helping to protect. A throughline of organized violence permeates "TMNT" as a baby step toward preparing youngsters to become soldiers in America's never-ending war on humanity.

..... BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Oh my God, that's even more lame than all the "political overtones" in The Incredibles. 

Remember people, no one makes a movie just to make money. Filmmakers are propagandists at heart. It's science. It's true.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 27, 2007)

Agreed. AWSOME!


----------



## cpctail (Mar 28, 2007)

It was a great movie overall.  I do feel that some parts were kinda rushed though. *shrugs*


----------

